# ATTN: 'professional baking' book



## tycoon (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey any culinary students with the professional baking blue book..... Could u please give me the creme brule' formula. I have recently moved and my book is in a box somewhere! Please is anyone one could give me any assistance..thank you so much!


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

Are you talking about Professional Baking by Wayne Gisslen?


----------



## tycoon (Nov 20, 2005)

yup u got it?


----------

